# CPU Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 930  @ 2.80GHz

## installer2010

Hallo,

wie muss ich die CPU Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 930  @ 2.80GHz in der make.conf für XEN 4 richtig einstellen?

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

Kann mir jemand helfen? - Danke!

Gruß

Neuling

----------

## Christian99

Hallo,

was meinst du eigentlich mit "für XEN"? meinst du die Einstellung im host oder guest?

in beiden fällen wäre "march=native" das beste, dann sucht sich der gcc automatisch das richtige.

Falls das nicht geht: 

host: "march=core2" ist vermutlich am nähesten dran.

guest: da müsste man mal "cat /proc/cpuinfo" sehen.

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

